

An Amaz-ing Resume - webista
http://phildub.com

======
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5108820>

------
galaktor
great idea; I wonder if this might cause some trouble with Amazon, though. Is
it ok to "rip" their design? Any web-store interface would have done I
suppose.

anyhow, he's certainly getting a ton of attention this way.

------
saltzman
nicely done!

